# 2007 JD 850D wanting BOSS V-BLADE



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone have a 2007 JD Gator 850d with a Boss V-blade? Boss says 2008 is the starting year for the Boss V-blade, doesnt match up to a 2007. I think different????


----------

